# النسخة الجديدة من الــ Primavera6 P6.1



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء الى حضراتكم النسخة الجديدة من برنامج الــ Primavera6 و هى P6.1

اتمنى ان يستفاد منها الجميع

Primavera P6.1.part1

500MB

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NG255RPH

Primavera P6.1.part2

338.99MB

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RADJ83HD

و شكرا


----------



## anwerbasha (11 أبريل 2009)

هل يوجد رابط أخر ؟؟؟
لان هذا الموقع محجوب في السعودية و لا ادري لماذا 
فو تكرمت برفعة علي موقع اخر و جزاك الة خيرا


----------



## magnoooo (12 أبريل 2009)

نعم يا اخى الموقع محجوب فى السعوديه لو تتكرم وترفعه على موقع اخر اكون شاكر ليك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 أبريل 2009)

زميلنا أحمد الطيب
الموقع محجوب عندنا، نأمل الرفع على موقع آخر
ولك التحية


----------



## engneo (12 أبريل 2009)

ارجو منكم رفع الملفات على اى موقع اخر وجزاك الله خيرا على تلك الاضافة الفريدة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أبريل 2009)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الزملاء الاعزاء

anwerbasha وmagnoooo و عبد الرحمن و engneo

الحمد لله قد و فقنى الله عز مجل فى رفع الملفات على موقع اخر، ارجو ان يكون غير محجوب لديكم

Filename : Primavera P6.1.part1

File size: 300 MB

http://www.filefactory.com/file/agbeg47


Filename : Primavera P6.1.part2.rar

File size: 300 MB



http://www.filefactory.com/file/agbhcb5



Filename : Primavera P6.1.part3.rar

File size: 238 MB



http://www.filefactory.com/file/agbhfe4


----------



## engneo (15 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع وفقك الله فى فعل الخير للمسلمين دائما


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (15 أبريل 2009)

زميلنا أحمد الطيب،بدأت التحميل،واشكر لك تجاوبك مع طلبنا
سؤالي لك، هل سنقع في مشاكل التنصيب المعروفة للبرنامج؟ وهل نحن بحاجة لرموز فك الحماية؟
حدثنا عن تجربتك مع هذا الإصدار، وما هو المميز فيه
أنا خايف يحدث خلل مع النسخة التي على جهازي و اعمل عليها حاليا وهي p6 ،ما هو رأيك
تحياتي لك


----------



## aziz130 (15 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم و جزاك الله خير 

حملتهم الان 
بعدين كيف اجمعهم ؟؟

ياليت لو تفيدنا اخي الكريم


----------



## mzzeeko (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا وننتظر المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (16 أبريل 2009)

الزميل أحمد
لقد حصل ما كنت خائف منه، توقفت نسخة P6 العاملة عندي،ولا ادري ماذا افعل،ما حصل هو مشكلة data base وتعريفها وأيضا عدم التوافق بين قاعدة البيانات للإصدارين0
كيف احل المشكلة بدون فورمات؟


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (16 أبريل 2009)

النجدة، من لديه اقتراح للحل
ما اصعب التعامل مع البريمافيرا


----------



## anwerbasha (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا استاذنا احمد الطيب
جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (18 أبريل 2009)

اخى الحبيب عبد الرحمن - عمان ممكن توضح النسخه الجديده توقفت عن العمل فى اى مرحله عموما لو تم التنزيل كاملا واصبحت فقط مشكله داتا بيز ادخل على تعريف الداتا بيز وادخل البيانات وعند طلب ال license ادخل ال license القديمة التى كنت تمتلكها لل P6 اتمنى ان يصلح مع ذلك الحل


----------



## Elassal1 (18 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا للاخ احمد الطيب علي مجهوده و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 أبريل 2009)

الزميل تامر
شكرا على مرورك الكريم
المشكلة يبدو ليس في license فقد فعلت ما تفضلت به اثناء التنصيب، في الحقيقة ما حدث هوعند الانتهاء من التنصيب كاملا،وعند بدء تشغيل البرنامج،يعطي رساله عدم القدرة على الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات، ويطلب منك ان تعمل configeration لقاعدة البيانات، فندخل في عدة مربعات حوار، لا نعرف غير الموافقة عليها (قد تكون المشكلة هنا)، وفي النهاية تخرج إلينا الرسالة سيئة الذكر
Bad public user name or password. Database Server Error: SQL Network Interfaces: Error Locating Server/Instance Specified [xFFFFFFFF]. ;
ولا يوجد حل سوى أن يغلق البرنامج طبعا،هذه المشكلة يقع فيها معظمنا، ولا نعرف لها حل إلا عمل فورمات، وهذا آخر الحلول، وأمرها طبعا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (19 أبريل 2009)

اخى الحبيب عبد الرحمن - عمان 
اليك شرح مبسط للتغلب على هذه المشكله ارجو ان يساعدك على الحل كما انى ارفقت هذا الرابط الذى يعد استكمالا لجهد الاخوه فى عمل داتا بيزجديده لاستاذنا الحبيب محمود حازم عياد شفاه الله وعفاه بالاضافه الى تعريف الداتا بيز الجديده للتغلب على مشكله عدم القدره على الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات
1- ندخل من programme على بريمافيرا ثم نختار تعريف الداتا بيز
2- تظهر شاشة ترحيب نحتار منها نكست
3- تظهر شاشه ماذا تريد ان تعمل نختار adminstration tasks
4- تظهر شاشه select adminstration task نختار configer data base license
5- تظهر شاشه select data base alias نختار project management وتحتها نختار اسم الداتا بيز التى نريد تعريفها من القائمه المنسدله
6- تظهر شاشه ال data base configeratio يطلب user name & password وهى اهم الخطوات وكلاهما نضع فيه الجمله التاليه privuser
7- ستظهر لك رساله بها اسم الداتا بيز وملخص لل license 
امامك بعدها خياران اذا كنت تملك المفتاح لهذا الترخيص فاكمل بnext ثم تضع رمز المفتاح الذى تعرفه وهذا المفتاح ياتى شفويا من شركه بريمافيرا ولا يرفق حتى مع النسخ الاصليه ويتم اعطاؤه فقط اذا اخبرتهم برقم نسختك الاصليه السرى
اما الخيار الثانى فهو ان تضغط على open وعن طريق brows تختار icense القديمه التى كنت تستعملها قبل ذلك وهلى مرفقه بنسخ البرنامج المطروحه فى الملتقى فتتغير شاشه الٍsummary license الى نسخه دار الهندسه غالبا
8- بعد ذلك اضغط finish وقم بفتح البرنامج من البرامج مره اخرى وحدد نفس اسم الداتا بيز والباسوورد سيكون admin اضغط عليه وسيتم ظهور رساله تجاهلها واضغط ok بعدها سيفتح البرنامج معك ان شاء الله 
http://www.4shared.com/file/100181385/3afb8b8c/datab ase_in_P__6.html


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (19 أبريل 2009)

زميلنا تامر 
لقد طبقت الخطوات حرفيا
توقفت عند الخطوة السادسة:-
تظهر شاشه ال data base configeratio يطلب user name & password وهى اهم الخطوات وكلاهما نضع فيه الجمله التاليه privuser تظهر شاشه ال data base configeratio يطلب user name & password وهى اهم الخطوات وكلاهما نضع فيه الجمله التاليه privuser
حاولت اعداد قاعدة بيانات جديدة فلم أفلح


----------



## تامرالمصرى (20 أبريل 2009)

للاسف هذا يعنى ان خطوات تنزيل قاعدة البيانات sql2005 م تنزل بصوره صحيحه وهذا لا حل معه من وجهة نظرى اللا عمل فورمات مره اخرى للجهاز


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (20 أبريل 2009)

الزميل تامر
عظم الله أجركم وشكر الله سعيكم


----------



## عبد الله سعد (20 أبريل 2009)

اخى الفاضل ي البرنامج يطلب server name ولا ادرى كيف احصل عليه ارجو اعاده شرح تسطيب الرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايهاب مياله (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام لقد قمت بتزيل الملفات الثلاث ارجو مساعدتي في تنزيل البرنامج install


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 أبريل 2009)

engneo قال:


> مجهود رائع وفقك الله فى فعل الخير للمسلمين دائما



يارب و فقق اخى الكريم ..........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

المهندس عبد الرحمن و المهندس تامر المصرى 

اولا اشكر بجد يا باشمهندس تامر على تعاونك مع المهندس عبد الرحمن 

و لكنى احب ان اضيف قبل هذا كله يتم عمل uninstall لقاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالاصدرا السادس من control panel ثم يتم تنصيب القاعدة الجديده


و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 أبريل 2009)

aziz130 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم و جزاك الله خير
> 
> حملتهم الان
> بعدين كيف اجمعهم ؟؟
> ...



و بارك الله فيك كما ارجو اخى الكريم ان تراجع الرابط الاتى لمعرفى كيفية التنصيب 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100243.html


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 أبريل 2009)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> الزميل أحمد
> لقد حصل ما كنت خائف منه، توقفت نسخة p6 العاملة عندي،ولا ادري ماذا افعل،ما حصل هو مشكلة data base وتعريفها وأيضا عدم التوافق بين قاعدة البيانات للإصدارين0
> كيف احل المشكلة بدون فورمات؟




الشكر لله
...........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 أبريل 2009)

ايهاب مياله قال:


> السلام لقد قمت بتزيل الملفات الثلاث ارجو مساعدتي في تنزيل البرنامج install



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

*اخى الكريم ارجو مراجع الرابط الاتى لمعرفى كيفية التنصيب 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100243.html*


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 أبريل 2009)

elassal1 قال:


> شكرا للاخ احمد الطيب علي مجهوده و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.




الشكر لله يا باشمهندس و اتمنى ان تكون بالف خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 أبريل 2009)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> اخى الفاضل ي البرنامج يطلب server name ولا ادرى كيف احصل عليه ارجو اعاده شرح تسطيب الرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر




اخى الفاضل اختار الاختيار الثانى اثناء التنصيب و هو stand alone

* ارجو اخى الكريم ان تراجع الرابط الاتى لمعرفى كيفية التنصيب 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100243.html*


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (25 أبريل 2009)

الزميل أحمد الطيب
لم تفلح كل المحاولات لإعادة تشغيل البريمافيرا
والسبب عدم القدرة على الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أبريل 2009)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> الزميل أحمد الطيب
> لم تفلح كل المحاولات لإعادة تشغيل البريمافيرا
> والسبب عدم القدرة على الاتصال بقاعدة البيانات


 

الزميل عبد الرحمن ارجو من حضرتك الدخول عل control panel و حذف الاتى 

كل شىء متعلق بــ Microsoft SQL Server بالاضافة الى برنامج الــ Primavera ثم اعد تشغيل الجهاز اى عمل restart ثم نصب البرنامج من جديد ان شاء الله سوف تنجح هذه الفكرة لانها طبقت من قبل 

و اعتذر و ان لم تنجح فليس هناك مفر غير الفورمات 


و اشكرك


----------



## bryar (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع مع التقدير


----------



## mohsharawy (25 أبريل 2009)

*ارجو
ارجو منكم رفع الملفات على اى موقع اخر وجزاك الله خيرا على تلك الاضافة الفريدة
منكم رفع الملفات على اى موقع اخر وجزاك الله خيرا على تلك الاضافة الفريدة*​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 أبريل 2009)

الزميل أحمد الطيب
هناك اجزاء لم يتم حذفها مهما حاولت لا ادري لماذا
تخرج لي رسالة تفيد بعدم القدرة على الحذف
والوضع كما هو
لا استطيع عمل فورمات للجهاز


----------



## djaber (28 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## Mohammed Moqdad (15 مايو 2009)

كيف يتم التجميع يا شباب ؟ حملت , شو بعدين ؟ ساعدونا بالله عليكم.


----------



## ifathy (17 مايو 2009)

الباسورد هى arab و المحتويات شغالة و مفيدة جدا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (23 مايو 2009)

هل النسخه تحتاج الى باسوورد


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (24 مايو 2009)

كيف نحل مشكلة ال 
data base
ياريت لو تزودنا بخطوات التسطيب الخاصة بموضوع ال 
data base


----------



## eng_houssam (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني قمت بتحميل النسخة ولكن المشكلة انني لا استطيع تسجيل دخول للبريمافيرا حيث انني لا اعرف ماهي كلمة السر المطلوبة من أجل تسجيل الدخول الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## amr eldaly (26 مايو 2009)

*مجهود رائع وفقك الله*


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## هيثم فارس (27 مايو 2009)

شاكرين كثيرا" على كل هذه المجهودات 

الحمد لله انا نزلتوا ما عمل معي شيء بس اهم شي ان تزيل البريمافيرا من الجهاز وتزيل السيرفير ايضا" وبعد ذلك يتم تنزيل البرمافيرا 6.1 
يا اخي الكيرم ما الفرق بين 6.0 و 6.1

واريد البرمافيرا 6.2 اذا كان متوفر لديكم

وشاكرين حسن تاعونكم معنا

ENG. Haytham fares
Planning Eng​


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (27 مايو 2009)

اولا الشكر الجزي


بس ما هو الباسوورد


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (27 مايو 2009)

اولا الشكر الجزيل


بس ما هو الباسوورد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

البعض ينشر السعادة أينما ذهب والبعض الآخر يخلفها وراءه متى ذهب.... .
*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ أحمد على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (24 سبتمبر 2009)

احسن الله اليك وبارك فيك ولك منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالددفع الله (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الحبيب احمد الطيب وفقك الله ولكن
لم اجد product key


----------

